# Suggestion instead of turn off S1



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

All our standard boxes still have legacy BSKB branding lurking inside them don't they?

So rather than the hard line of turning off the service - why not send out a small update that changes the branding to reference VM and how to get an update to the new services offered by VM.

That way those in non cable areas retain service - VM get regular advertising - they can keep nagging via tivo messages to users that the service can be changed. 

If they want to stop monthly subscriptions because that is a hassle, then maybe that's fine, leave those with lifetime running. They will probably migrate into non cable areas and give VM a better view of where the demand for Tivo is and that may help them decide where the demand for new cable is.

Less hassle for existing users, bit on regular PR, and in the face of the users that VM now with Tivo in UK and if you want tIvo to go to VM. MAYBE that will help them look to a non cable VM Tivo box too ( freeview or BT Vision style ) as others have suggested. 

As so manay have said prior - seems a sad way to treat customers to turn off so soon after the launch and the servcie isn't fully up to speed, delays in getting boxes out to customers ( that is not ring up and have install within day or so ) and teething problems with service. If had been 12 months after say, maybe a different view would have been taken by the majority here....

Andy


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

So they need to keep paying for the 0800 number and run the banks of dial up modems?

Virgin's infrastructure just needs a few servers - they already have the rest of the infrastructure and as it's private they don't need to install anything.

That's basically why it's being terminated - the be able to dispose of the kit or the contract to run the kit.


----------

